# Eastern Red Cedar Mulch



## Mr. Plisken (Feb 14, 2008)

I have friends who are doing an extensive Eastern Red Cedar clearing project on their ranch. The tree service is shredding the trees and dumping the material in low places and in ravines. I understand that ERC makes a fine mulch and I can have all I want. My question is should I wait a while or can I immediatley apply as mulch? It's been sitting for a week. This will be used in an orchard and under some Cedar Elms that shade out any grass growth. Thanks.


----------



## Adkpk (Feb 14, 2008)

I say get busy. 

Are you related to Snake Plisken?:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Mr. Plisken (Feb 14, 2008)

That's right, the name is Snake.....never call me Bob Plisken.


----------



## ccrider2240 (Feb 17, 2008)

ERC makes a great mulch and a great incesticide, however i would use light layers, the mulch is still breaking down.


----------



## Mr. Plisken (Feb 18, 2008)

Light layers......3"-4"?


----------



## Adkpk (Feb 19, 2008)

Mr. Plisken said:


> Light layers......3"-4"?



Yes. 2"-3" even for erc.


----------

